# 75 Gallon Rhom Tank **updated With Better Pictures**



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I got really busy and kind of neglected this tank for the past month or so... wasn't keeping up with my dosing and the algae got out of control a couple weeks back. I tried a few things to fix the problem, but it was driving me crazy so I decided to rip the tank apart today. I re-scaped and re-planted the plants that were worth saving and cleaned up as much algae as I could. I still need to clean the back glass and there is a bit of algae left that I couldn't get off, but I'm hoping that will go away now that I'm dosing again, I also might throw a couple otos in there.

Anyways, I spent all day working on it so I thought I'd post a couple pics... it still doesn't look that great, but it's much better than it looked this morning and I still have plenty of work to do.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I got really busy and kind of neglected this tank for the past month or so... wasn't keeping up with my dosing and the algae got out of control a couple weeks back. I tried a few things to fix the problem, but it was driving me crazy so I decided to rip the tank apart today. I re-scaped and re-planted the plants that were worth saving and cleaned up as much algae as I could. I still need to clean the back glass and there is a bit of algae left that I couldn't get off, but I'm hoping that will go away now that I'm dosing again, I also might throw a couple otos in there.
> 
> Anyways, I spent all day working on it so I thought I'd post a couple pics... it still doesn't look that great, but it's much better than it looked this morning and I still have plenty of work to do.


Looks awesome


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking great as usual Joe


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks guys

Damn, those pictures sure got jacked up when I resized them... I'll try to take some better ones tonight after I clean the back glass.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Sweet looking tank. I just setup my first Rhom tank as well. I had a nice piece of driftwood in there, but my Rhom like to stay behind. After removing the wood he's been cruising the tank all day. I also have a nasty brown algae problem.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking good, Joe!..Sweet setup and Rhom you got there!!...They both rock like an AEROSMITH concert!!!...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Sacrifice said:


> Looking good, Joe!..Sweet setup and Rhom you got there!!...They both rock like an AEROSMITH concert!!!...


Thanks man, I love that fish, so I felt kinda bad when I looked in there the other day and everything was covered with algae, definitely glad his home is looking better.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

decent looking setup joe


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Here are some better pictures, they aren't that great, I just snapped em real quick, but I used Lightroom to resize them this time so they didn't turn out as bad. Couple of the tank after I did some more cleaning on the back of the tank and I decided to switch the intake and outlet for my filter around so that the intake wouldn't jump out at you like it did when it was out in the open on the other side. I also snapped a few quick pics of my rhom.

I am looking around for some RCS, nerite snails, and otos to be my algae clean up crew and might go shopping for some more plants next week, I want to see if I have the algae problem controlled first tho.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

The new pics look much better and I love the shape of the rhom. Is it a xiengu?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks man, it was collected in Peru


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

He looks full...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Genesis8 said:


> He looks full...


He's been really fussy about eating lately and has actually lost some weight, but now he's back to eating normal again and he ate a whole shrimp about 10 minutes before the pics were taken.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> He looks full...


He's been really fussy about eating lately and has actually lost some weight, but now he's back to eating normal again and he ate a whole shrimp about 10 minutes before the pics were taken.
[/quote]

@genesis, dont be a sarcastic prick

Hey Joe, I really like your rhom and your setup looks great.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I just really dig that set up with the driftwood that way man. I always have. Everytime you put up new pictures it makes me want to go out and buy one more large piece of DW and copy you.

Looks great. 
Fish looks great too. Thats another one. If memory serves me correct we got our rhoms at just about the same time and size and your rhom in particular I've had my eye on for a few years.

In short, I'm jealous.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking very sweet indeed Joe! Both your rhom and set up look amazing.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Lifer374 said:


> Looking very sweet indeed Joe! Both your rhom and set up look amazing.


Thanks Ja


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

everything looks really great joe


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Soul Assassin I got 2 fingers for you.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Genesis8 said:


> Soul Assassin I got 2 fingers for you.


that's nice


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

I always liked this rhom Joe. Looks really muscular to me and has great shape and colors. I really like the shots from the journal that show the purple sheen in the fish.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I know.


Soul Assassin said:


> Soul Assassin I got 2 fingers for you.


that's nice
[/quote]


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

really nice set up man !! and that fish look awesome


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I regret selling my Rhom after looking at this thread...


----------

